# 3M Spray Adhesive sucks!!!



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

I was ignorant and ignored threads saying 3M spray adhesive wasn't up to the task adhering speaker cloth to ABS plastic....

so I went out and found the 3M Super 77 and boy did the word super sell me quick....well, one day in the sun, after a week of curing, and the **** didn't hold....


What are you guys using for adhesive spray?


***************, sorry wrong section....Mods please move to fabrication section****************8


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

V&S Spray Adhesive
scroll down to the bottom
http://www.raamaudio.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?p=pr


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

Did you prep the surface? Many times people complain about adhesives not working but in fact they are the one's not applying it correctly. Also, heat is hell on adhesives.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not to mention, if you sprayed and immediately stuck, it's not going to work either.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

this stuff works crazy good. says it will bond sheet metal. lol. don't know where the hell it came from but my friends dad had some and let me use it. used it when i sueded my pillars and i used it to attach poly fil to the inside walls of my HT sub box. the bond is crazy strong. 



















doesn't shoot a fine mist like the 3m glues though, it shoots sorta like a web.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

why is everything double posting!!!!! i only hit the button once, what the F is wrong with the server??


----------



## braves6117 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys....I prepped the plastic very well, hence this frustrating thread...the world needs to know!!! lol

I even timed the waiting period before application!!


----------



## larryboy2911 (Jun 27, 2008)

I've used the super trim adhesive. It's designed for automotive headliners and such. Just don't overdo the spray on grill cloth or it will soak through.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

Use some 3M 90. (headliner glue) . A little harder to find, but holds up to Texas heat just fine. Never had a problem with it holding. Only problem I have had is removing it. Near impossible if applied properly. For some reason the 77 is what is found in most auto part stores, W-Marts, ect. Works fine till it gets too hot outside. Get you some 90, spray both parts getting glued together. Set your watch for 5 minutes, then stick them together. Better have them where you want em, cause it ain't comin off...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

the only thing I would ever use majority of 3M glues for all grill cloth for speaker grills.
Otherwise, pretty much every adhesive has broken down quickly over time and in humidity or heat

for Grill cloth you do need a clear adhesive, otherwise it bleeds through. You do need to wait a minute or 2 for both surfaces to tack.

for all other materials I use General Trim Adhesive which can be found at Advanced and even some Walmarts


----------



## candaddy (May 21, 2008)

I use the high strength 90 also, it's available at Lowe's. Super 77 sucks.


----------



## crux131 (Feb 27, 2007)

Ditto on Super 90 vs. Super 77.

I wrapped the interior of my mazda truck in tweed with 90, and it has held through several humid Alabama 90-100 degree summers. I have also driven the truck to shows in Texas with 110+ days with no problem from the adhesive.

Only thing that ever failed was my first attempt.I wrapped all the peices during the winter( and honestly may not have been patient enough with my prep ). When the summer heat hit that one, the peices seperated. When I redid it, it was during June. Never came apart since.


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, there is this stuff that professionals use found at Home depot.. Let me go in my garage and find it and I will PM you to make sure you get the suggestion .


----------



## ty50 (Aug 7, 2008)

RAAMAT AUDIO 
the guys who sell Ensolite i believe.
Anyway, their spray cans seem to work very well on just about anything
if you aready heard this, my bad.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

shadowfactory said:


> V&S Spray Adhesive
> scroll down to the bottom
> http://www.raamaudio.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi?p=pr


Agreed^^^^. Best I have used. I have tried the Stinger, 3M and they just cannot compete with V&S. Just make sure you follow the instructions and when you stick it and let it set make sure thats where you want it.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

"I was ignorant and ignored threads saying 3M spray adhesive wasn't up to the task adhering speaker cloth to ABS plastic....

so I went out and found the 3M Super 77 and boy did the word super sell me quick....well, one day in the sun, after a week of curing, and the **** didn't hold...."


You were told it wouldn't work, bought it anyway and somehow this is 3M's fault? The 77 works really well for it's INTENDED usage.

Sorry, not trying to slam you, but dayum.


----------

